# Turkish Oya /Armenian Needlelace



## pixiechick (Jan 30, 2014)

I am determined to try and master this craft in 2015. Everyone in my husbands family does it in some form. Some use an ordinary needle and some use a 0.5 crochet hook. Does anyone else do it? Which needle do you prefer? I am leaning towards the small crochet hook as iI like crochet and am comfortable with the hook as a tool. Any links to good tutorials gratefully received or even good books.


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

There are some tutorials for this on Youtube. It looks fascinating please post some pix when you have some items!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This sounds interesting.. I have not heard of it.. I wish there was more information to draw from..


----------



## Dragonothe (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd love to learn this!!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

You live in Turkey and your husband's family does this, you might consider asking one of them to show you how to do this needlelace. It really is not hard to do, I taught myself by looking at the pictures in books. You might also try Youtube for a demonstration. We in America have to rely on Piecework or books written on the ethnic embroidery of other countries and you are living in the center of it. Ask a relative or stop in a needlework shop and ask for directions. I could give you a list of places in America to get instruction books but that would be costly. Let us know if a kind relative would teach you. If you were mine, I would.I use a tapestry needle when I make the lace.


----------



## pixiechick (Jan 30, 2014)

They are not local....34 hour bus trip or 12 hours planes, cars and buses. 
We just got back from a visit.....everyone says they will but no one does..,think they are worried as we don't have a common language.

Thought I would try other more local sources and surprise them next visit with some of my own handiwork.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I was afraid you would say that, they live too far away to show you and during visits, there is never enough time. I have a book in front of me Armenian Needlelace and Embroidery written by Alice Odian Kasparian that goes into detail to do this lace. And other books too. One my mother had and I have had for many years is the DMC Encyclopedia of Needlework. It is sold all over the world and shows you how to do every type of handwork known to women. See if you can find either of these at a library or book store, both show simple pictures and explain how to do the lace. I will keep on checking the forum and can copy some instructions for you and sent them by email but you should be able to find books on this since the technique came from your part of the world. Good luck finding what you need to learn this.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello, I love oya lace. I have not done any oya crochet lace but I have made a nice little bag for my sister. There are many places online and it is getting more popular. I find many on pintrest.

http://www.pinterest.com/textilesymas/encaje-tutoriales/

http://needlelacetalk.ning.com/photo/oya-double-knot

http://www.pinterest.com/AussieCarrie/needle-lace-tatting-tutorials-information/

http://www.pinterest.com/husky51/oya-lace/

http://www.pinterest.com/sjhcengstrom/oya-turkish-needle-lace/


----------



## pixiechick (Jan 30, 2014)

Oooh thank you for the links lunadragon. Will go through them all tomorrow.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, thank you!


----------

